# black cloud snow goose load with black cloud choke tube



## bradknight83 (Dec 19, 2006)

I just purchased a case of black cloud snow goose loads which are 1635fps. I bought a patternmaster black cloud choke tube. which until I got package does it say not reccomended to shoot over a 1550 fps load! reason is it breaks up pattern? . Just wondering if anyone has had an issue with this type of combination even the carlson says not higher then 1550 in there black cloud tube. I am shooting a MAXUS. the shells are 3" bb and choke is full. Thoughts!? heading out saturday! Thanks all and good luck out there! after talking to patternmaster they are changing there website to reflect this disclousure.


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

Fast shells flat out don't pattern, regardless of your gun or choke. Speed is a selling to hunters, it does not kill birds. Find a shell under 1500fps and pattern it next to your fast shells, it's a unbelievable difference.


----------



## bradknight83 (Dec 19, 2006)

thats good to know but I have patterned fast shells out of a different gun with good numbers. Im sure its different on different stuff and since I have a case of these shells Im more concerned about any info on this. Thanks for the insight however wish I had time to pattern it.. guess ill hope for geese falling or ill switch to mod factory choke or whatever! thanks
:beer:


----------



## cankiller (Jan 17, 2011)

Best choke i"ve found is ur factor mod choke. It patterns nice out to 50 +


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

I run browning guns with factory chokes, they pattern so well that I wouldn't go aftermarket anything personally. I run 3 inch 12g Remington 1550s -1700 hypersonics and get great patterning. In fact today at the range I figured that the 1550s pattened and shot as well as the 1700s that I would run the cheaper stuff primarily this spring hunt (if it ever happens) I run factory full choke (they say no steel but I have hunted 3 seasons with it in and there aint a scratch of scuff on it).


----------



## spankylabs (Feb 27, 2011)

You should be fine with that set up. Test it out as every gun patterns differently. Just make sure you bring your cleaning kit along. BC much better than the cheaper Federal offerings but still burns dirtier than other brands. Just got a case in myself that will be run through a sbe2 with your tube. Couldn't get my Fiocchis resupplied to push through a long range pattermaster.


----------



## spankylabs (Feb 27, 2011)

Just reread your post. You have a patternmaster black cloud or a code black choke? Not the same and BC should not go through the ported code black.


----------

